# A Parable



## OnlyAnEgg (Jun 22, 2007)

The Zen Master and the Samurai

A samurai visited a Zen master in the mountains to question him about Heaven and Hell.

The samurai faced the master and said, 'I want you to tell me about Heaven and Hell. What are they and do they exist?'

The master regarded the samurai and said, 'I am surprised that a man as stupid as you could ever become samurai!'

The samurai was enraged by this observation and drew his sword to strike down the master when the master spoke, saying, 'This is Hell'.

The samurai paused and considered this statement. In a moment of understanding, he sheathed his sword and began to put his hands together to honor the master. The master then said, 'And this is Heaven'.

****************

The parable suggests that all things are perceptual.  Are there any fundamental truths, then?


----------



## Ninjamom (Jun 22, 2007)

OnlyAnEgg said:


> The parable suggests that all things are perceptual.


Interesting.  I didn't get that, as all, from the parable.   I took it more that the Zen master was saying that being consumed by your own anger and rage, being at war with your neighbor, having to take all things into your own hands (whether for revenge, justice, honor, etc), and being without peace are all some of what hell is, and that the opposite (giving way to grace, forgiveness, and forebearance; being at peace with your neighbor; honoring others above yourself, and the ability to rest and enjoy tranquility) are all part of what heaven is.

Given that I got an entirely different message out of it, I can't say the parable even makes a comment on the existence of fundamental truths.  Perhaps the simple fact that the samurai asked and the master answered indicates that truth exist?


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jun 22, 2007)

My read was that, even though the master was instructing the samurai, the warrior percieved it as an insult and responded from that perception.  Upon realization of the master's intent, his perception changed.

However, it _is_ a zen parable; so, all interpretations may be correct.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Jun 22, 2007)

One interesting aspect I like from this parable is how the Samurai entered heaven and hell solely through _his perception of the situation_.  It places responsibility of our emotional state directly on ourselves.  Which is a powerful thing to understand.


----------



## JBrainard (Jun 22, 2007)

Ninjamom said:


> Interesting. I didn't get that, as all, from the parable. I took it more that the Zen master was saying that being consumed by your own anger and rage, being at war with your neighbor, having to take all things into your own hands (whether for revenge, justice, honor, etc), and being without peace are all some of what hell is, and that the opposite (giving way to grace, forgiveness, and forebearance; being at peace with your neighbor; honoring others above yourself, and the ability to rest and enjoy tranquility) are all part of what heaven is.


 
That was my interpretation as well. I first heard of the concept of heaven and hell being states of mind in a book on Zen Buddhism.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jun 22, 2007)

I believe that heaven and hell are relative to where my head is at, any given moment.

I have also noticed that the space in my head changes relative to how I see things at any given moment, as well.  Choosing to see the darker aspects of existence leads me to percieve even decent things darkly.  Opting for a brighter view changes even the darkest things.


----------



## thardey (Jun 22, 2007)

I see it as "hell" being separated from your fellow human being. In that moment, the samurai was alone.

"Heaven" was in a situation of reconciliation, when that relationship was healthy, and the samurai was no longer alone.


----------

